# 2010 CC coolant issues



## MikeAyCC (Oct 31, 2011)

I have a 2010 cc sport and a few days ago the check coolant light came on so and i checked it and it was completely empty so i bought coolant, filled it up and after 1 mile of driving the light came back on and it was empty again so filled it up again. did this 3 or 4 times until i got back home and it was empty again. When i got home i filled it up one last time and It sat in my drive way for 2 days without me driving it and the problem just disappeared and now it is fine? 
If anyone knows what the problem could be i would really appreciate any help i could get.


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

My thinking is not.. I would suggest following the coolant lines starting from the expansion tank and inspect the clamps and hoses In the entire system for signs of leaking. Under operating temperature and pressure during driving, pressures will build. The hope is that it is something simple like a clamp. Although a radiator could also leak, and if it is that, replacement is likely needed depending on where it is leaking from. Especially if it is in the plastic portion of the Radiator assembly. Good luck!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

If there are no leaks then your system was bone, bone dry. And when you filled the overflow tank it didn't circulate into the radiator and throughout the cooling system, so you had to add more.

^ This goes for if you didn't have a leak, which also says you need to perform preventative maintenance and check your fluids way more often.

Also you know that VW takes G20 coolant right? Not the auto parts store crap.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Aonarch said:


> Also you know that VW takes G20 coolant right? Not the auto parts store crap.


And its diluted with distilled water.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jspirate said:


> And its diluted with distilled water.


:thumbup:


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

"Searching for: 2009, Vw - CC- with a 2.0L 16 valve engine. 
Categories » Oils / Fluids » Coolant / Antifreeze » Coolant / Purple G12+ G12++ 
Items and Applications for » Coolant / Purple G12+ G12++ 
Audi Vw G12+ Coolant Antifreeze PURPLE 1997-12 - 1.5 Liter - Meyle of Germany ««« ---- Case of 12 - Closeout ---- »»» 
Audi Vw G12+ Coolant Antifreeze PURPLE 1997-12 - 1.5 Liter - Meyle of Germany ««« ---- Closeout ---- »»» 
Audi Vw G12+ Coolant Antifreeze PURPLE 1997-12 - 1.5 Liter - Ravenol of Germany ««« ---- Case of 10 ---- »»» 
Audi Vw G12+ Coolant Antifreeze PURPLE 1997-12 - 1.5 Liter - Ravenol of Germany ««« ---- Introductory Sale ---- »»» 
Audi Vw G12++ Coolant Antifreeze PURPLE 2008-12 - 1.5 Liter" 

"Audi Vw models began using this updated G12 purple coolant around 2003. G12+/++ purple coolant was introduced as an updated replacement for the previous G12 pink coolant." 
http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=G012A8FM1


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Also you know that VW takes G20 coolant right? Not the auto parts store crap.


 $#!t, I've been using G12+


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Thats' good - the link says G12 is what to use.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Check your turbo coolant lines.


----------



## rocknrod (Jul 26, 2012)

Check your engine oil.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Reviving this thread.

So, I have been seeing an issue with coolant levels. Few months back (probably 2-2.5 months) I had the warning light ON and took it to the dealer to have it topped off (not to the max. level though) with diluted G12, as per VW specs.

Well, the problem is, yesterday I noticed a puddle and it seemed like coolant so I checked my coolant level and it was way below the minimum level. This time I took it to the dealer and he filled it past the max level. *Has anyone had to fill coolant in such short intervals or found leaks? If not for leaks, is this normal? Any other issues involving the coolant system?*

I also bought a gallon ($23) of G12 from them and had it diluted in another container so it's all ready to go. I had to leave the car at the airport because I had to travel out-of-state but when I return I am hoping to not find another "puddle" but at least this time I have backup in my trunk.


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

It is either getting into the cylinders because of a gasket leak or you are leaking. I had hoses leak, radiator leak (core and plastic)...all these not on VWs but a reduction of fluid is because it is going somewhere not intended. don;t drive too much this way.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Here's another observation. When the guy opened the lid from the container yesterday, it made the hissing noise indicating there's vacuum. That's a good sign, isn't it?


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

I don;t know enough to say yay or nay. Either way you are still losing coolant. Could be water pump issues, could be a simple hose. Get a good light and check visually for anythign stupid obvious. If nothing can be determined take the car in...don;t drive with fluid in the trunk to fill the res. every once in a while...treat the issue before it gets worse. And I am mandating that once you get this solved you post back about resolution. Too many people post issues and disappear without responding as to how they fixed it.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh the backup fluid is, well, just a backup so I don't get stuck in the airport parking lot with no coolant in the reservoir. I will be taking the car in sometime this week.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

praneetloke said:


> Here's another observation. When the guy opened the lid from the container yesterday, it made the hissing noise indicating there's vacuum. That's a good sign, isn't it?


the hissing noise is normal.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Just got a call from the dealer. Water pump is leaking coolant. They said it is covered under powertrain warranty (60K mi or 5 years, whichever comes first).


----------

